# A-MAZE-N Smoker



## sgwilliams (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm new to smoking meat and just got a MES 40" Model 20072612. I have been reading quite a bit in the forums here and have come up with a few questions about getting and alternative smoke source. I noticed the side load chip tray only lets you add 1/2 cup of wood chips during a smoke. The downfall is that the smoke doesn't last that long maybe 45 minutes. So I can add chips but they burn up within an hour. I have read in some of the threads here that MES owners buy after market smoker called the A-Maze-N products. And this sounds like a great alternative smoke source but by default it uses pellets and I have read that there is a big difference between using compressed wood and natural chipped wood. I would love to use the MES without having to reload the chip tray every hour if I could. My questions are:

1. Can you use chips instead of pellets in the A-Maze-N smokers or do you have to use pellets?

2. If chips can be used, how long do the chips last in the A-Maze-N smoker vs the pellets?

3. What size and type of A-Maze-N smoker should I get for my MES?

4. What are the differences in Round type A-Maze-N and tray type A-Maze-N?

5. Where should the A-Maze-N be placed in the MES unit and what is the logic for its recommended location.

If I could get a supplemental / alternative smoke source then I would not have to open the smoker and interrupt the process. 

Any help or input on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beefy bill (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a propane smoker, but the pellet Tray from amazin is awesome on electric smokers. Saw it in action. The pellets are great, especially their own pellets. Some people dry them in the microwave or oven first to be sure they stay lit. It's shaped like a maze and will smoke for about 12 hours fully loaded. You light it with some type of torch.(little handheld butane or propane) I have the tube smoker on the way. Don't think you can use chips.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 9, 2015)

sgwilliams said:


> I'm new to smoking meat and just got a MES 40" Model 20072612. I have been reading quite a bit in the forums here and have come up with a few questions about getting and alternative smoke source. I noticed the side load chip tray only lets you add 1/2 cup of wood chips during a smoke. The downfall is that the smoke doesn't last that long maybe 45 minutes. So I can add chips but they burn up within an hour. I have read in some of the threads here that MES owners buy after market smoker called the A-Maze-N products. And this sounds like a great alternative smoke source but by default it uses pellets and I have read that there is a big difference between using compressed wood and natural chipped wood. I would love to use the MES without having to reload the chip tray every hour if I could. My questions are: *I haven't used anything but my Amazings in my MES in over 4 years----They're awesome!!*
> 
> 1. Can you use chips instead of pellets in the A-Maze-N smokers or do you have to use pellets? *The AMNPS is made for pellets & sawdust.*
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## sgwilliams (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the input fella's. Appreciate your help. I'm going to order the AMNPS 5x8 and get some hickory and apple wood pellets to start. I will update the thread with my review after a couple smokes with the new smoke source.

I love this forum it is awesome sauce.


----------

